# TSA question flying in cabin



## GandalfTheShepherd

Hi , 
We will be taking our first flight here soon (my ESA dog/SdIT) , I just had a question for those of you who have done this multiple times! When you go through the TSA metal detector thing can you put your dog in a down stay and walk through first without holding the leash? Or is there a law you must hold on to the leash? My dog has an extremely reliable down stay (wouldn't break it for anything) so I would be more comfortable leaving him while I go through and then calling him without equipment on so we can get through security faster if possible. I'm also wondering if anyone knows approximately the dimensions of bulkhead seating floor space? We've practiced curling up in tight spaces (boxes, back of car on the floor, etc.) but hes a very big GSD, it would make me feel more at ease knowing he can do it ahead of time. I think he is a lot more prepared for this than I am lol. We have also already bought his frozen raw food at a petstore where we are traveling to so we don't have to bring along a cooler or anything but I'll need to bring with 1 lb for his dinner since we are doing some sight seeing before we reach our destination. Does anyone know if you can bring 1 lb of frozen solid meat along on the plane? I also would like to bring him a small marrow bone if I can (I don't think he needs it but it might make the trip more enjoyable for him) would TSA allow those items? Do dry dog treats need to be labeled or can they be brought on in a plastic baggy? We have called ahead and notified them he will be on the flight and requested bulkhead seating (his name has already been added to the flight) but when we arrive at the service desk should we ask to preboard or will they call us? Sorry for all the questions, I hate flying. 
Thanks :smile2:


----------



## Jax08

You should call the airline and ask procedure. You also need to be aware that you will most likely have to pass by a detection dog when going thru security.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

Jax08 said:


> You should call the airline and ask procedure. You also need to be aware that you will most likely have to pass by a detection dog when going thru security.


We are going Sunday to practice getting him used to the airport so I plan on talking to the front desk anyways but I was curious what others do since they may not know the specifics like dropping the leash, etc. No problem passing other dogs, he heels beautifully and watches me. I can't say i've ever seen a detection dog passing through TSA though?


----------



## Muskeg

TSA usually asks for the dog to walk "naked" through the X-ray scanner, without you. So take off the dog's equipment, put it through the scanner machine with your luggage, put the dog in a sit-stay, you walk through, get cleared, dog walks through. They may pat down the dog. 

There may be a detection K9 in the area. Some I've seen have been pretty out of control (bouncing around and excited) but most are very calm. But either way, your dog needs to know a solid and reliable sit-stay, come, heel, with or without any equipment. 

I used to fly a lot. Happy I rarely have to, now.


----------



## konathegsd

They make slip leads with no metal that are good for going through the detecters


----------



## konathegsd

I’m very active in the SD community and I have heard it both ways, they will either have you walk through with the dog....or separately. I would call and ask, but be prepared for either


----------



## Baillif

I have maybe 20 something flights under my belt with a dog. TSA is not very strict about how you go through X Ray. I've never been asked to remove a vest. They seem to really prefer you hold onto the leash too. You're overthinking it. 

You'll never go through a scanner. It's a always X-ray and then the bomb swipe hand thingy.

As for the bulkhead space 60 pound mal is a squeeze if I'm respecting the space of those next to me. You may end up needing the underfoot space of the person next to you.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

Thanks guys
Yeah I am a total worry wort lol. The seats next to me will be occupied by my family so i'm not too concerned if he spills over a little bit. I'm bringing with his towel that we practice his place command so he won't get the floor all furry and he'll be comfortable. He is usually good at tucking tight but if I take him for a hike in the morning no doubt he'll be out by the afternoon and probably stretch out a bit. I'm also worried if they do a pat down he might try to give TSA a kiss if they get personal.. don't want to scare the person frisking him down. Guess I could hold his muzzle or warn them? When you preboard do they show you where bulkhead is? I haven't been on too many planes so I'm not sure I know where it might be at. I'm most worried this point about me walking the wrong way or going somewhere I shouldn't lol. Also still need to find out if i'm allowed to bring on a pound of meat and a bone. I imagine dry treats and cow ears are fine to bring on? I don't want to have to buy him new snacks at our destination. I voted to drive but my family ended up buying us plane tickets for christmas. Bah humbug. Any other tips from the veterans ?


----------



## Magwart

You might consider taking a small bag of Ziwi Peak or equivalent for food, until you get to your destination. It's the closest shelf-stable substitute for raw, and most dogs think getting it means "treats" for dinner (jack pot!). That way if you have an unexpected, very long delay on a tarmac or on a connection, you won't have thawed meat rotting in your bag. I also would always want to travel with "emergency" dog food for a flight cancelation/overnight stay en route, and Ziwi doesn't take up a lot of space (it's air dried jerky).

ETA: if you ask them to find you a person who doesn't mind sharing foot space with a nice dog in the bulkhead, you'd likely get plenty of volunteers. I would be thrilled to do that when traveling, as a stressful travel day never seems quite as bad when a dog's around, even if it's someone else's. I'll gladly take sharing my foot space with a nice dog on a plane over having some dude man-spreading next to me ANY day!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

Magwart said:


> You might consider taking a small bag of Ziwi Peak or equivalent for food, until you get to your destination. It's the closest shelf-stable substitute for raw, and most dogs think getting it means "treats" for dinner (jack pot!). That way if you have an unexpected, very long delay on a tarmac or on a connection, you won't have thawed meat rotting in your bag. I also would always want to travel with "emergency" dog food for a flight cancelation/overnight stay en route, and Ziwi doesn't take up a lot of space (it's air dried jerky).
> 
> ETA: if you ask them to find you a person who doesn't mind sharing foot space with a nice dog in the bulkhead, you'd likely get plenty of volunteers. I would be thrilled to do that when traveling, as a stressful travel day never seems quite as bad when a dog's around, even if it's someone else's. I'll gladly take sharing my foot space with a nice dog on a plane over having some dude man-spreading next to me ANY day!


Thanks I will have to look into that Ziwi stuff! I was bringing a pound of his food because he is skipping breakfast and we land in the afternoon. My family wants to stop and sight see before we reach our destination so we wouldn't get in until late at night (we're picking his food up the next morning). I wanted to make sure he had a full meal that day since we will be doing tons of walking (going to a kris kringle mart). This is the pup with the sensitive stomach so I wanted to try to stick with what he is used to. Can't hurt to have the Ziwi on hand and just throw away the meat if we get stuck. Do you mix it with water? Thanks for that suggestion :smile2:. Hehe he is a very friendly pup with the softest head you've ever felt (seriously his head feels like a baby duck) i'm sure he would get lots of volunteers lol.


----------



## Magwart

No mixing. It's little squares of jerky, and you feed it as is. It comes with a scoop, and a little goes a long way because it's so concentrated. It's a complete food.


----------



## Baillif

I like window bulkhead seating if at all possible. you just lay em down there close to the seat and put your legs over the top of them. If you're traveling with family you can go ahead and just let the dog spread out under both of your feet. There should easily be enough space there for that. After that it is basically a conditioned calmness exercise for the next few hours. I refrain from food usually but I do occasionally let Crank eat a Biscotti cookie or eat cubed ice.


----------



## try2Subok

GandalfTheShepherd, didn't know gsd are allowed in cabin due to size, please let me know. Thanks.

T2s


----------



## Springbrz

I don't know about raw dog food for a SdIT but I have never been allowed to bring anything but a small amount of snacks through TSA checkpoints. Food items (especially raw meat) probably won't be allowed. On one flight we had a 16 oz can of peanuts. They weren't even open and we had to pitch them out. If you want to bring food it likely would have to be in a cooler taped closed and checked as luggage for cargo hold. And you will have to pay a checked bag fee for it. Also as a checked item if your flight is cancelled or delayed you will have NO access to it. I know they make exceptions for baby food stuffs but I don't know about dog food especially raw food. I would be very sure to make sure it is allowed on the plane. Ziwipeak sounds like a good plan.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

Springbrz said:


> I don't know about raw dog food for a SdIT but I have never been allowed to bring anything but a small amount of snacks through TSA checkpoints. Food items (especially raw meat) probably won't be allowed. On one flight we had a 16 oz can of peanuts. They weren't even open and we had to pitch them out. If you want to bring food it likely would have to be in a cooler taped closed and checked as luggage for cargo hold. And you will have to pay a checked bag fee for it. Also as a checked item if your flight is cancelled or delayed you will have NO access to it. I know they make exceptions for baby food stuffs but I don't know about dog food especially raw food. I would be very sure to make sure it is allowed on the plane. Ziwipeak sounds like a good plan.


I heard something about if it was frozen solid is should be ok? I am definitely going to look more into this now.. Wish they weren't so freaking strict! One time they made me unbraid my hair because they thought I might be smuggling a knife in there LOL. Sounds like ziwipeak is the way to go. Thanks as always guys & gals :smile2:


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

Update on how the flight went, he did very well! Slept most of the time, he was way too big though and barley fit even in bulkhead. Luckily the lady next to us liked dogs, although she had black pants on and wasn't happy about that lol. Quick question I thought dogs didn't have problems with ears popping? He was shaking his head a lot during take off and landing like it was uncomfortable. Despite the very rocky and turbulent flight he did amazing, everyone commented on how well behaved he was and how pretty! Not a single negative comment, I'm proud of my boy! Also they let me bring his frozen raw food and a frozen bone on the plane. Going through TSA was easy, but there was an aggressive standard poodle that went crazy barking and growling. Gandalf ignored it and we got through quickly. 

https://youtu.be/7wgJKc6MRD8

https://youtu.be/q3IEK-grrQw


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Great job Gandalf and Gandalf's mom!

and yes my girl has acted like her ears bug her during take off and landing, too


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Great job Gandalf and Gandalf's mom!
> 
> and yes my girl has acted like her ears bug her during take off and landing, too


Thank you! It really freaked me out he was sleeping and all of a sudden jumped up shaking! I thought it was abnormal! I wonder if there's anything to give them? The flight attendant guy took my bag with treats, bone and chews in it before I could get anything out so poor guy had nothing to help pop those ears. I finally got a hold of some peanuts and ice but it was after the fact. I hate flying!!! Even though he did great I'm dreaming about renting a car home lol !


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Thank you! It really freaked me out he was sleeping and all of a sudden jumped up shaking! I thought it was abnormal! I wonder if there's anything to give them? The flight attendant guy took my bag with treats, bone and chews in it before I could get anything out so poor guy had nothing to help pop those ears. I finally got a hold of some peanuts and ice but it was after the fact. I hate flying!!! Even though he did great I'm dreaming about renting a car home lol !


I tried feeding her little treats when my ears popped...you know how they say chewing gum helps? I thought maybe swallowing a little treat would help her. She would shake her head a little and look unhappy for a minute. I flew with her a lot when she was younger and it never happened. She got an ear infection while we were in New England on a trip (had flown from FL) and I took her to a vet and got drops and she was mostly thru treatment but that's when she started acting bothered. But then when I flew with her after that she would still head shake a little at ear popping time but maybe she was just anticipating it being uncomfortable because it probably was for her when she had the ear infection. 

I would always have little treats of some sort in my pocket when I flew with her. Magwart suggested ziwipeak I think and those are ok for your pocket


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

So far the way back the TSA screening and boarding was much better in this city... however we are now stuck on a plane with engine failure waiting for it to get fixed!!!! Hoping we don't have to unboard and do this all again. Gandalf doesn't care, it's nap time lol.


----------



## clein8782

Jax08 said:


> You should call the airline and ask procedure. You also need to be aware that you will most likely have to pass by a detection dog when going thru security.


And that detection dog will cause your bag to be confiscated. You may get the bag back but not the food in it. True experience.


----------



## dogma13

2017 thread


----------

